# Eneloop batteries for my flash



## 00Q (Feb 19, 2012)

Hope this is thie right place to post this. 

Im planning to get the energiser 1-hour charger. Looks pretty convenient for backpacking. 1 hour charging. Thats all I need. 

Im aware that the eneloop batteries are cool. Just wondered if anyone has used that in any energisers chargers? Or is there a way to find out if they are compartible with the energiser 1-hour chargers?

thanks,


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 19, 2012)

Everyone says that 1 hour chargers significantly reduces the lifespan of rechargeables. I use Eneloops and they do take forever to fully charge, so that's a pain. Is it so inconvenient to just take an extra set of batteries?


----------



## 00Q (Feb 19, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> Everyone says that 1 hour chargers significantly reduces the lifespan of rechargeables. I use Eneloops and they do take forever to fully charge, so that's a pain. Is it so inconvenient to just take an extra set of batteries?



It feels that 1 hour charger is quite useful on the move. backpacking. This seems ot be better than even the 3-4 hours options.... trying to take the minimum if I could. The 1 hour charger i already have so prefer to spend cash on other things and not a new charger if possible. just buy the eneloop rechargeables if they can be charged in the 1 hour charger from energiser...


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 19, 2012)

I use Energizer NiMH rechargeable and sadly, they are not as cool as Eneloops. Cheaper, more flashes, and faster cycling though, so I stick with them.

Here is a good page about Eneloops: http://www.stefanv.com/electronics/sanyo_eneloop.html
Basicly it says you should be fine with your charger.


----------



## vuilang (Feb 19, 2012)

#1 priority is: made sure the charger is Smart = Automatic disconnect as the batteries are fully charged.


----------



## MazV-L (Feb 19, 2012)

I use only eneloop and imedion LD-NiMH batteries in my speedlites (because they're recommended by Syl Arena) and have no regrets, I charge them in a Powerex charger. I also use Energiser re-chargables in equipment such as mouse and keyboard, I sometimes charge my energisers in the powerex charger, but would never charge the eneloops and imedions in the compact energiser charger that I have- it doesn't auto switch off when the batteries are full whereas my powerex does, and the powerex has fast and soft charge options as well. 
I simply pack a set of spare fully-charged eneloops or imedions when I'm using my speedlights(and CP-e4), I find they hold their charge well for re-chargables.


----------



## RC (Feb 19, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> I use only eneloop and imedion LD-NiMH batteries in my speedlites (because they're recommended by Syl Arena) and have no regrets, I charge them in a Powerex charger. I also use Energiser re-chargables in equipment such as mouse and keyboard, I sometimes charge my energisers in the powerex charger, but would never charge the eneloops and imedions in the compact energiser charger that I have- it doesn't auto switch off when the batteries are full whereas my powerex does, and the powerex has fast and soft charge options as well.
> I simply pack a set of spare fully-charged eneloops or imedions when I'm using my speedlights(and CP-e4), I find they hold their charge well for re-chargables.



Dido, I too took Syl Arena's advice and use Eneloop LD-NiMH (low discharge) for ready to go and Powerex NiMH for when I have time to charge. I use the Powerex Maha MH-C801D charger with 8 bays that has a condition, 1 hour (rapid), and soft charge modes. 

I learned the hard way not store batteries in your Speedlight. Canon charged me $100 to repair a alkaline battery leak in my 580 EX II.


_Edit: The leaked alkaline battery was a Rayovac. At the same time as my damaged 580, I also had a leak in one of my 430 EX IIs, also Rayovac alk. Based on what others have posted, never store alkalines in a flash unit and store rechargables with caution. _


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 19, 2012)

this reminds me, I keep my speedlights and battery packs with eneloops in them then have all the spares in plastic cases. 
Is it bad to keep them in the units?
just it would take up heaps of room if i were to store them outside and then i have to go loading all the batteries and battery packs every time i want to use them

what is everyones take on this?


----------



## MazV-L (Feb 19, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> this reminds me, I keep my speedlights and battery packs with eneloops in them then have all the spares in plastic cases.
> Is it bad to keep them in the units?
> just it would take up heaps of room if i were to store them outside and then i have to go loading all the batteries and battery packs every time i want to use them
> 
> what is everyones take on this?


I do the same, leave the batteries in my 580exii's and 430ex because they get alot of use whereas my 550ex I store empty because I don't often use it anymore.

An advantage of my Powerex charger is that it lets me know if a battery is faulty or dead.

Leaky batteries would be more of a problem in humid climates wouldn't it -corrosion from damp?? Where I live there's not usually a humidity problem.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 19, 2012)

I've used the 15 min fan-cooled charger from Sony for a decade now, and replaced my AA's once. It's much better for a battery to be boosted properly than to slow charge at much lower voltage...

I did an experiment with a car battery once, adding some more powerful diodes and also put a few more rounds round the transformer, and boosted the charging current and voltage to 17 V, and I brought back many dead batteries to life. If they never get enough power out from the charger, the battery slowly dies.

I don't use the Eneloops, but I do use the 2700mAh Sanyo, and they're great. What you need to look at is the battery-packs that lets you run your flash on 12 or 16 batteries instead of 4, you'll never worry about battery again. And no changing batteries, plus it's a great way to keep track of your batteries.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2012)

I really like my eneloop batteries. I'm not fussed about the charger they came with, even though it's a long recharge time. Honestly, I've never exhausted a set of batteries in a 430EX II. Granted, I don't shoot weddings, but for my usage they're fine. In fact, when going on a trip I don't even take the charger - for short trips, the batteries in the flash are fine, for longer trips I take a second set of batteries. 

I do keep them in the flashes for storage, but they get used at least weekly, and I trade off which flash I grab if I'm only using one. Every month or two, I just charge them all up over a day or two.


----------



## Isurus (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm also an eneloop user. While I agree the charger it comes with takes a shade under a decade to charge batteries, I just have multiple sets and charge overnight. IMO its not worth the risk of trashing the batteries.

I do not store batteries in the flash though as I had a battery explode in one once. Granted, I hadn't used the flash for a few weeks, but it made me nervous going forward. It trashed the flash, but the battery company (Rayovac) replaced it for me. Good customer service at least!


----------



## DBCdp (Feb 19, 2012)

Been using Eneloops and Imedion for years now, charged in a Maha Powerex 801 8 bay charger as well. Still using my first set of Eneloops from 07. They stay in the flash, and stay ready to use all the time. 2 430 EX's that I don't use often are nonetheless always ready to go.

Alkalines are the ones that will leak and damage equipment, it's rare for a NiMh to do so. 

My experience with the Everready Rechargeables is that they don't hold a charge long, neither in storage or in use. I've seen a "Professional" that charged plenty using the Eveready's and having to recharge during a wedding. The guy actually had to run across the street and buy some alkalines during the wedding! I've shot many weddings and used the flash hard, after about 350 shots they come out of the flash hot, still working but need fresh ones for multiple flash scenario's like bouquet toss. I typically use 3 sets of 4 and take 1100-1500 pictures at a wedding, every one a flash picture.

I've never charge mine in the Eveready charger, and wouldn't, but the PowerEx charger uses a 1 hr charge and they've been fine on that.

When ordering batteries from www.batteryjunction.com they usually send a plastic case for 4 with the batteries, just carry a couple of extra sets....you probably won't need em as 2 sets will more than likely get you a couple of thousand pictures when not taking rapid repeat shots. The real key there is to help your flash in bad conditions with an ISO bump so the flash won't have to output 100%, that'll ensure they last longer as well as taking better care of your flash unit. So in very dark conditions where you want a fairly small aperture, be sure to bump ISO to at least 400 to assist.


----------



## CaptainZero (Feb 19, 2012)

I used to use the Energizer rechargeables in everything. I had the charger with the fan in it. About a week after I bought my 580exii, one of them leaked all over inside it. It still works (fortunately), but I threw every rechargeable battery I had away. Double A's are dirt cheap if you buy a 36 pack, and they last a lot longer. I'll never use the expensive rechargeables again.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2012)

CaptainZero said:


> I used to use the Energizer rechargeables in everything. I had the charger with the fan in it. About a week after I bought my 580exii, one of them leaked all over inside it. It still works (fortunately), but I threw every rechargeable battery I had away. Double A's are dirt cheap if you buy a 36 pack, and they last a lot longer. I'll never use the expensive rechargeables again.



Bummer about the leak, but I trust you're aware that regular old AA batteries can leak, too. IMO, the main advantage of the NiMH rechargeables isn't the long-term cost savings or the environmental benefit of generating less waste. The lower resistance of the NiMH chemistry means the flash recycles twice as fast as with alkaline AA batteries - and that's a huge advantage.


----------



## Meh (Feb 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> CaptainZero said:
> 
> 
> > I used to use the Energizer rechargeables in everything. I had the charger with the fan in it. About a week after I bought my 580exii, one of them leaked all over inside it. It still works (fortunately), but I threw every rechargeable battery I had away. Double A's are dirt cheap if you buy a 36 pack, and they last a lot longer. I'll never use the expensive rechargeables again.
> ...



How can anything be a more important advantage than minimizing environmental harm? Tsk tsk tsk 

(I'm not saying though that I don't enjoy the faster recycling time ;D)


----------



## Breacher1 (Feb 19, 2012)

The problem comes in when a battery just fails while inside the flash. I've had it happen a couple of times before. Easier to just load them when needed then try and deal with a battery mfgr to get a repair covered for another piece of gear. 



Viggo said:


> I've used the 15 min fan-cooled charger from Sony for a decade now, and replaced my AA's once. It's much better for a battery to be boosted properly than to slow charge at much lower voltage...
> 
> I did an experiment with a car battery once, adding some more powerful diodes and also put a few more rounds round the transformer, and boosted the charging current and voltage to 17 V, and I brought back many dead batteries to life. If they never get enough power out from the charger, the battery slowly dies.
> 
> I don't use the Eneloops, but I do use the 2700mAh Sanyo, and they're great. What you need to look at is the battery-packs that lets you run your flash on 12 or 16 batteries instead of 4, you'll never worry about battery again. And no changing batteries, plus it's a great way to keep track of your batteries.


----------



## 00Q (Feb 19, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> I use Energizer NiMH rechargeable and sadly, they are not as cool as Eneloops. Cheaper, more flashes, and faster cycling though, so I stick with them.
> 
> Here is a good page about Eneloops: http://www.stefanv.com/electronics/sanyo_eneloop.html
> Basicly it says you should be fine with your charger.



So the energisers are "Cheaper, more flashes, and faster cycling though"????? that means the eneloops are only good to holding on to their charges longer. Are you sure there isnt a typo in there?


----------



## RC (Feb 19, 2012)

Since we are talking about batteries, I want to share an awesome battery caddy to hold your batteries (I have 3, thanks again Syl). Normally I don't get excited about a piece of molded plastic, but these caddies are excellent; strong non-brittle plastic, batteries snap in and will not fall out, orient your batteries up or down to indicate charged or discharged, and come in multiple sizes and colors.





http://www.amazon.com/Storacell-Powerpax-Battery-Caddy-Yellow/dp/B004YG7JXW/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1329666567&sr=1-2




http://www.amazon.com/Storacell-Powerpax-Battery-Caddy-Orange/dp/B004YG7LA8/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_b




http://www.amazon.com/Storacell-Powerpax-Battery-Caddy-Black/dp/B001AQYJI2/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1329666567&sr=1-5


----------



## Breacher1 (Feb 19, 2012)

+1
Just ordered several of these last week and they are GREAT!!



RC said:


> Since we are talking about batteries, I wanted to share an awesome battery caddy to hold your batteries (I have 3, thanks again Syl). Normally I don't get excited about a piece of molded plastic, but these caddies and excellent, strong non-brittle plastic, batteries snap in and will not fall out, orient your batteries up or down to indicate charged or discharged, and come in multiple sizes and colors.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 19, 2012)

Although I have 4 pack storage containers that come with batteries from Thomas distributing, I ordered three of the 12 battery holders just now. I am tired of having several 4 packs in my camera case, and its hard to tell which are discharged, I move them to different pockets now.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## DBCdp (Feb 19, 2012)

I use the semi transparent cases for 4 batteries and when I take them out of the flash I leave them in the 2 up 2 down configuration to show me they've been in use. Makes it easy to differentiate from the fresh ones.

The LSD type of NiMh, like Neuro said, have less internal resistance and recycle faster. So multiple flash shots are the norm...even beating out lithium primaries.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> CaptainZero said:
> 
> 
> > I used to use the Energizer rechargeables in everything. I had the charger with the fan in it. About a week after I bought my 580exii, one of them leaked all over inside it. It still works (fortunately), but I threw every rechargeable battery I had away. Double A's are dirt cheap if you buy a 36 pack, and they last a lot longer. I'll never use the expensive rechargeables again.
> ...



I've never had a rechargable battery leak, and i've had hundreds of them. A battery may have been damaged from fast charging or discharging, the pressure builds up when they get hot.

On the other hand, I've had almost every brand of alkaline batteries, and all of them will leak if left in the equipment too long. They are a real problem if they are older batteries. I've bought batteries 1500 at a time for use in my business, and once they are near the expiry date, they can leak at any time.


----------



## CaptainZero (Feb 20, 2012)

I did think it was odd when it happened, but I hadn't had a battery leak since I was a kid. I use my camera and flash almost every day, and there is no way I'm taking the batteries out after every use. I may have received a bad battery, but whatever the case, I'm not switching back. I don't have problems with recycling times, but I did notice the rechargeable batteries didn't hold a charge nearly as long as a standard alkaline.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2012)

CaptainZero said:


> I don't have problems with recycling times, but I did notice the rechargeable batteries didn't hold a charge nearly as long as a standard alkaline.



Thats why the Eneloop batteries are popular, they hold the charge for a long time. The newest version keeps about 75% of its charge for a year. Thats still not as long as a standard alkaline will hold its charge, and as long as you don't go theu several sets a week, they probably work fine for you.


----------



## kennykodak (Feb 23, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Although I have 4 pack storage containers that come with batteries from Thomas distributing, I ordered three of the 12 battery holders just now. I am tired of having several 4 packs in my camera case, and its hard to tell which are discharged, I move them to different pockets now.
> 
> Thanks for the link!



i have my fresh batteries facing one direction, used batteries mixed up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 23, 2012)

All this time, I've just been tossing them all in a ziplock sandwich bag, then when I need a fresh set, I put some in the flash, and if it doesn't fire, I keep swapping them out one by one until I have a working set of four. I just _knew_ there had to be a better way... 

Seriously, great suggestions, everyone!


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 24, 2012)

I have coloured plastic cases of two colours. New in the clear case, old in the red. Each case holds 4 rechargables

I have yet to get through 2 complete sets of batteries - so that is only 5 cases to carry. If I think I am going to need more (ie when travelling) I take battery chargers too


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 27, 2012)

I will only use Eneloops now. My old Energizers still get airplay in remotes and such but my four flashes are pretty much Eneloops. I use a Powerex MH-C9000 smart charger as it tells you which cells are on the way out. I also have all of my sets labelled and always keep them in sets of four. I too bought the 4 cell holders from Thomas Distributing and they are great - nice and compact.

I have seen the Tigerdirect Ultra batteries die on many occasions - again the smart charger tells me the cells can no longer take a full charge then it is time to pitch them.

I run all me batteries through the long 40 hour recycle process every year or so and the Eneloops consistently hold near their rated capacity.


----------



## djw (Feb 27, 2012)

Very timely.

I have been using the 'coloured box method'. I have some neat (4xAA or 4xAAA) plastic holders that clip together - I have red and green colours to separate out changed and non-chargered batteries--they can from DealExtreme (http://www.dealextreme.com/p/4-x-aa-battery-case-holder-3-pack-3558).

While this is a good system it does mean that I need to carry two holders for each set of batts. Last night I saw this old post on DIY photography--it uses a sticker system to carry changed and non-charged in the same holder.

http://www.diyphotography.net/the-ultimate-guide-to-managing-batteries-on-location

Cheers

David


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 27, 2012)

cool, thanks for that link


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 27, 2012)

I have 2 sets. I keep one in my flash, and one in the charger. Never really needed to keep them anyplace else.


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 9, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> this reminds me, I keep my speedlights and battery packs with eneloops in them then have all the spares in plastic cases.
> Is it bad to keep them in the units?
> just it would take up heaps of room if i were to store them outside and then i have to go loading all the batteries and battery packs every time i want to use them
> 
> what is everyones take on this?



I've read numerous posts on other forums about people having batteries explode/leak inside their flashes. After the first couple I saw, I promptly went and removed my Eneloops ;D Maybe the stories have only been about alkalines, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 9, 2012)

Cali_PH said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > this reminds me, I keep my speedlights and battery packs with eneloops in them then have all the spares in plastic cases.
> ...


I have never had any issue with Eneloops leaking into my flashes.


----------

